# Two more awesome Fortner mounts



## Nitram4891 (Jun 9, 2016)

Pictures don't do these justice.  Grey duck is the first duck I ever turned with a duck call.  Sat in the freezer 2 and half years and Chris brought him back.  Mallard is my first "textbook" mallard from MS this year.


----------



## hrstille (Jun 9, 2016)

Good looking birds


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 9, 2016)

Those are very nice!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 9, 2016)

Good lookin mounts Martin!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jun 10, 2016)

Those are some great looking mounts. Fortner did all of these mounts for me as well. I just got the mallard and hoodie from him about two weeks ago. I told him I was going to start charging him an art gallery fee.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Coach Reynolds said:


> Those are some great looking mounts. Fortner did all of these mounts for me as well. I just got the mallard and hoodie from him about two weeks ago. I told him I was going to start charging him an art gallery fee.



I'm loving that red head mount!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Good looking mounts.


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 29, 2016)

His bird man went out own his own so if you want that same great work you have got look up bird life taxidermy.  Fortner does everything else great.  But birds Garrett at bird life is hands down the best


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## BigCountry19 (Sep 8, 2016)

Where is Fortner located  Those are nice


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 14, 2016)

Same question, where is Fortner located or the Bird Life(garret)?  Those mounts look great.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 14, 2016)

Garrett at bird life is the man! My wigeon he did!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 15, 2016)

Very nice baldpate.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 15, 2016)

Fortner is in macon
Or real close at least.  I'm pretty sure.

Great looking birds nitram!


----------



## UKwildcats93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Great looking mounts!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Fortner is in Covington


----------

